# Jobs



## trex3200 (Feb 23, 2014)

I have two job offers, one in Tongliao that pays 7200 RMB per month and one in Shiyan that pays 4000 RMB per month. The job in Shiyan does not offer flight reimbursement and offers a shared apartment. The job in Shiyan is for a training center and the job in Tongliao is in #7 high school. The job in Tongliao offers flight reimbursement, an apartment that is not shared, bonus at the end of the contract. Which job do you think is a better deal?
Thanks Moving soon


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Is the answer just obvious to me ? 

One is more money, reimbursed flights, non shared apartment  is the decision that difficult


----------



## trex3200 (Feb 23, 2014)

Siobhanwf--I realize on the face of it Tongliao would be the logical choice. But there were other factors I did not share. You are correct though, that the T job versus the S job is the "better" job from a merely financial decision. Thank you for responding to my seemingly illogical question.


----------

